# Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!



## bayernhoschi (3. Okt. 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen und einen schönen Feiertag bei diesem traumhaften Wetter

ich bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher ob ich ein Problem hab und ob ich im richtigen Bereich schreibe.

Folgendes ist passiert:
Meine Schwimminsel, die endlich funktionierte und mit schönen Pflanzen bestückt war, erschien meiner Frau als zu "langweilig".
Also hat sie ein Solarlicht drauf platziert.
Sie hatte Recht, im Dunkeln war das schon anzuschauen

Jetzt kommts, eine der Nachbarskatzen hat diese Insel wahrscheinlich als Möglichkeit ersehen ihre "Künste" zu trainieren.

Sprich sie sprang drauf und meine Pflanzen waren innerhalb von Sekunden Unterwasserpflanzen.
Aber nicht nur die, auch die Solarleuchte  verabschiedete sich in die Tiefe.

Nun ist in dieser Leuchte ein Akku drin, wie in allen Baumarktleuchten halt.

Ich kann im Moment nicht bis zum Grund sehen, das Wasser ist ein wenig trüb, damit scheidet mein Plan das Ding sofort rauszuholen aus.

Kennt sich da jemand aus? Ist es schlimm wenn die Leuchte mitsamt dem Akku noch eine Zeit im Teich liegt?
Sollte man es zeitnah rausholen?
Oder ist das bei den "modernen" Akkus nicht so schlimm wenn sie eine Zeit unter Wasser liegen?


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Hallo Ralf!
So toll ist es nicht ,wenn ein Akku baden geht und liegen bleibt.Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein für den Kescher eine Verlängerung zu bauen.
Cadmium und Nickel sind nicht gerade"freundliche Gäste" im Deinen Wasser.

LG Ron!


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Ich schätze den fischen macht die technik nichts aus . . .nur die leuchte kannste hinterher sicher wegschmeißen 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*



> .nur die leuchte kannste hinterher sicher wegschmeißen


hat doch die Katze schon gemacht



> .Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein für den Kescher eine Verlängerung zu bauen.


Nö, ist es nicht.
Nur wenn man nicht sieht wo man mit dem Kescher gerade rumfuhrwerkt, hilft es auch nicht wirklich


> Cadmium und Nickel sind nicht gerade"freundliche Gäste" im Deinen Wasser.


das war ja meine Befürchtung, jedoch sind diese leuchten ja für den Außenbereich gebaut, ja ich weiß nicht gerade für Unterwasser.
Aber sind die modernen Akkus nicht unschädlicher als noch vor ein paar Jahren? Sprich besser "gekappselt"?

Ich möchte fast glauben(hoffen) ebenso wie Mandy, das es nicht so schlimm ist und ich die Lampe im nächsten Jahr rausholen kann, wenn das Wasser erfahrungsgemäß wieder klar ist.


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Hallo
Würde mir da auch keine großen Sorgen machen , ein paar tage hält so ein Akku bestimmt Unterwasser aus , bevor die anfangen auszulaufen , aber ich denke die Laufen gar nicht mehr aus heutzutage .
Bis nächstes Jahr würde ich aber auch nicht gerade warten.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Die accus heutzutage halten ne menge aus.
Ich hatte zwar noch keinen unter wasser, aber verranzte und verrostete in den solarlampen.
Und da waren alle noch ganz . . .
Also austreten dürfte nichts.
Aber vll.haste glück und sie funktioniert noch und leuchtet jetzt unter wasser.
Dann wäre das rauskeschern ein kinderspiel 

Mandy


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Wieso im nächsten Jahr? IST SCHON EIS DRAUF?....... Schau doch mal richtig, vielleicht leuchtet sie gerade im dunkeln.
Ich habe so ne Fieberflex Angel als ausziehbaren Stock, damit kann man gut feststellen, wo etwas liegt, oder sind Feldsteine auf Dein Grund?

LG Ron!


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Tja, wenn sie noch leuchten würde wäre das wohl kein Problem.
Scheint leider kaputt zu sein, oder ich sehs bloß nicht.
Das Wasser ist doch rel. trüb und es war ja mehr oder weniger bloß ne Funzel mit so oranger Mosaikverzierung.
Also nicht wirklich hell.

Feldsteine hab ich nicht auf dem Grund, ok vielleicht 3-4 die beim Bau reingefallen sind
Aber bei der Größe und Tiefe des Teiches mit einem Stock nach etwas suchen was ca 5cm im Durchmesser hat ist wohl nahezu unmöglich wenn man den Grund nicht sieht.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist wohl am Kescher einen längeren Stiehl anzubauen(Könnt ich mir aus Alu selber machen), und dann auf gut Glück.
In den Teich gehen ist bei momentan 9 Grad wohl eher nicht drin:?

Meine Hoffnung war ja, das die modernen Akkus nicht mehr auslaufen können und ich somit bis nächstes Jahr warten könnte bis das Lämpchen wieder zu sehen ist:beten
Das würde die Sache doch sehr vereinfachen.


----------



## Boneone (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

hi,

akku ist nicht gleich akku... denke mal das war eine billige leuchte oder???
litium-ionen akku ist sehr teuer ... altere technologien sind viel billiger... sehr billig wäre auch der __ blei-akkumulator (z.b.: mit verdünnter schwefelsäure!)
vielleicht hast du die verpackung noch oder kannst rausfinden was verbaut ist/wurde.
schau mal unter: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akkumulator ...

ein paar tage sollte ok sein überwintern mit akku im wasser würe ich mich nicht trauen ohne zu wissen welcher es genau ist...

l.g.-a


----------



## Nori (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Ein dicker Neoprenanzug sollte doch zur "Teichler-Grundausstattung" gehören ...  

Gruß Nori (der früher jedes Jahr Anfang November und im April das Vergnügen hatte ein "Bad" zu nehmen, weil es wegen der Technik notwendig war - ist zum Glück aber nicht mehr nötig)


----------



## Maximoto (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Ich musste auch noch vor ein paar Tagen in den Teich, war echt eine super Erfahrung. 

Aber mal zurück zum Thema, würde mich da dem Rest auch anschließen und mal behaupten, dass jetzt ein paar Tage noch in Ordnung wären, doch über den Winter würde ich das Ding nicht im Teich liegen lassen. Wäre mir persönlich viel zu gefährlich, dass doch etwas passiert.
Da kann dir auch leider keiner die 100%ige Sicherheit geben und am Ende würdest du dich nur ärgern, wenn dann doch etwas passieren würde.

Also meiner Meinung nach solltest du noch vor dem Winter versuchen die Lampe irgendwie rauszuholen.
Egal ob selbst reingehen, auf gut Glück mit nem Kescher rumdoktern oder auf eine andere Art.

Kannst doch auch probieren eventuell mit nem VLCVF die Sicht in den nächsten Tagen zu verbessern, vielleicht hast du Glück und in einer Woche kannst du wieder bis zum Boden gucken.


----------



## Digicat (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Servus Ralph

Habe diesbezüglich noch keine Erfahrung gemacht.

Ich würde schon versuchen sie aus dem Teich zu holen.

Vielleicht kannst eine lange Leiter quer über den Teich legen und so die Lampe von oben erspähen und heraus holen.

Andererseits sind in einem Akku wasserlösliche Stoffe


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Also,
der Reihe nach.
Es war keine billige Leuchte, das gibt zumindest ein wenig Sicherheit, die werden in teure Leuchten ja keine billigen Akkus einbauen:betenobwohl, Geiz ist ja bekanntlich geil

Neoprenanzug hab ich leider(noch)nicht

VLCVF läuft seit gestern und hat auch schon etwas gebracht, bis Sonntag sollte das soweit sein das ich den Grund zumindest schemenhaft erkennen kann.
Der Stiel vom Kescher wurde auch mittels Edelstahlrohr auf 4m verlängert.
Das sollte reichen2

Es geht am Sonntag also ans Lichtfischen, wer weiß vielleicht geht mir ja auch eins auf

Denn mit einem habt ihr recht, das Lämpchen muß da raus, ich trau der Sache nach längerer Überlegung nicht so ganz.
was wenn die doch billige Akkus eingesetzt haben


----------



## Finalein (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Hallo bayernhoschi,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem, Solarlicht auf der Pflanzinsel. Habe ich aber selbst ins Wasser befördert. Mein Teichlein ist nicht so groß und nicht so tief, also habe ich es wieder rausgeholt.
Und mir kam eine braune Brühe entgegen, nee, nicht das Teichwasser.
Irgendwas vom Akku. Kann Dir aber auch nicht sagen, ob der billig war oder nicht.
Würde aber so ein Teil nicht im Wasser lassen, sind doch Giftstoffe im Akku und daß der den ganzen Winter über hält? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Hallo Ralf!
Ist alles gut gegangen? Man kann ja Solarlichter auf einer Insel benutzen, aber bitte nur solche die schwimmen können, erspart den Besitzer ´ne menge arbeit.2

LG Ron!!


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

..also unser Solarlicht auf der Insel ist mit einem Spieß gesichert..  da müsste schon ein Puma dran gehen um die los zu kriegen..


----------



## Finalein (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Bei mir war`s ne Katze, der Spieß liegt noch im teich, den werde ich auch noch raus angeln.
@Ralf, hast Du denn das Licht rausbekommen, bzw. die Lampe?


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Sorry,hat ein wenig gedauert.
Ich war Krankschon wieder der Rücken
Aber damit ist jetzt bald Schluß, 23. ist OP-Termin.
Das nur nebenbei.

Also, wie schon erwähnt hab ich meinen Kescherstiel auf 4m verlängert

Hab 1 Std im Teich rumgefurwerkt, ich glaub ich hab jeden qcm durch.
Ergebnis? Null!

Ich glaub fast die Lampe ist nicht im Teioch, die haben die geklaut

Die Sicht war nach den ersten Kescherversuchen allrdings gegen Null, unglaublich was sich da am Boden ansammelt trotz BA

Ich wird morgen nochmal auf die Jagd gehen.
Man hat mir zwar gesagt das die modernen Akkus für den Außenbereich sehr gut gegen auslaufen gesichert sein sollen, trotzdem meine ich die gehören da raus.

Wenns gar nicht anders geht mach ich doch glatt nen 50% WW, dann kann ich mit der Anglerhose nämlich reinsteigen oder ist davon abzuraten?


----------



## Joerg (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Hi Ralph,

viel Erfolg bei deiner Rücken OP, ich hatte auch schon welche.
Der Akku sollte schon raus, da er sich mit der Zeit komplett entleert und dann auslaufen kann.

Die Anglerhose ist eine gute Option! Mit der bin ich auch schon öfter im Teich unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

So, liebe Mitleser und Tippgeber.
Das Licht ist draußen
Es hat ein wenig gedauert, das geb ich zu.
Am Ende hat es so funktioniert:
Mit dem Kescher hats ja nicht geklappt.(Zuviele große Steine am Grund)
Ich hab jetzt 12 Grad WT gehabt, das Brunnenwasser hat 11 Grad, das eine Grad ist glaub ich zu vernachlässigen.
Teichwasser abgepumpt(Knapp die Hälfte), Anglerhose an und dann hinein.
Mit den Händen(12 Grad is verdammt kalt!)am Grund entlanggesucht.
Nach ner halben Stunde hab ich sie dann gehabt.
Bei Begutachtung der leuchte war ich jedoch ein wenig überrascht.
Von außen ein bischen Algenflaum, aber der Akku hat ausgeschaut wie neu, nicht mal Rost war dran
Wer weiß, ich lass ihn jetzt mal trocknen, am Ende funktioniert er sogar noch

Ein Tipp noch an alle die sich auf ihrer Schwimminsel ein Solarlicht setzten wollen: Unterschätzt niemals die Dummheit einer Katze, macht das Licht gescheit fest und schaut täglich ob die Insel noch "richtigrum" schwimmt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

@Jörg
die Rücken-OP ist eigentlich keine wirkliche, es sollen "nur" die Nervenenden verödet werden, ist bei mir so in Geburtsfehler der sich nicht mehr beheben lässt.

Der Eingriff ist einfach, 2 Tage im Krankenhaus und dann ein Tag daheim, das wars, hoffe ich

Die Bandscheibe ist zwar geschädigt, macht es aber noch ne Zeitlang


----------



## muh.gp (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Solarlicht in den Teich gefallen!*

Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Bergungsaktion!

Grüße,
Holger


----------

